# Copper vs. Lead Core



## VanderLaan

I was hoping someone could explain the advantages of copper over lead core or lead core over copper. I understand that copper has a better sink curve than lead core, so you have less line out at the same depth. Does that make copper a replacement for lead core? Is there a situation where lead core works better than copper? Guess I am trying to figure out when I would use one approach over the other.

Thanks-


----------



## steelheader12345

Copper has its days and so does lead. We usually throw out one side copper and one side lead then wait and see what the fish want and adjust accordingly. Some days it dosent make a difference.


----------



## Ralph Smith

I'm not a big salmon troller, but have been doing some calculating and spooled up some rods with only 5 colors leadcore. will be using snapweights to get them deeper if needed. I should be able to get to 65' down with only 50' of line out past an 8 oz. snapweight and the 5 colors. That should be a little deeper than full core, and as deep as a 300 copper if I'm figuring right. Will only have equivelent of less than a 7 color. Or I could use 4 oz. snap weights and get about 50' down. This would be at 2.5 mph.


----------



## deadduck365

The objective is to get to your target depth and get away from the boat without tangles There are different copper and leadcore. 32 # lead and 32 # copper have same dive rate. 300 copper is 10 color. 45# copper dives at a faster rate. 32 # copper vs lead is personal choice. 150 ft of 45# copper is equal to 10 color(full core). The advantage I like about copper is that it doesn't fray but it does kink. I run 5 color and less as leadcore(short cores). I run copper starting @100 ft and go up. Hope this helps. Pm if you got another ?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ralph Smith

Thanks. I got a few rods spooled with the 27lb. core, and figure if I need them deeper than 5 colors will go, I'll use snap weights. Got a couple 2's and 3's I use for eyes that I can run high also. Don't have any copper yet, but don't have a very big boat either. Gathering tackle and rods so when that day comes, everything is all set.....well atleast for starters:lol:


----------



## 1mainiac

Actually Dead Duck is wrong 18lb lead core will get deeper than 27 or 32 the reason is the lead is the same in all 3 only the sheath which is bouyant makes the difference. 300ft of 32lb lead core will get down around 40ft 300ft of 32lb copper will run about 60 down 300 of 45lb copper will be around 70 to 80 down depending on speed. I seldom run any lead core anymore copper gets deeper faster and just plain catches fish. At Walleye speeds a 30ft 45lb copper will get down around 15ft compared to 6 or 7 with the same length of lead core.


----------



## Ralph Smith

So would this chart be fairly accurate than for copper? I would think at some point the blow back would flatten things out. Whoever made it must have just used math.:lol:


----------



## deadduck365

I am not so sure I can agree with that chart. Seems a little deeper than it actually goes. It's a good reference to start with though. Water temp and density changes it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SalmonBum

Actually, there are two different diameters of lead, the thinner being 18 lb and the the thicker being in 27 and 36. 18 lb LC will be about the same depth as 27, as the lead is lighter, the sheath is thinner and has less resistance in water.

Leadcore and Copper are different and are used for different appliactions. Copper will get you deep with less line, leadcore will "float" more, giving the lure more action.


----------



## Ralph Smith

SalmonBum said:


> Actually, there are two different diameters of lead, the thinner being 18 lb and the the thicker being in 27 and 36. 18 lb LC will be about the same depth as 27, as the lead is lighter, the sheath is thinner and has less resistance in water.
> 
> *Leadcore and Copper are different and are used for different appliactions. Copper will get you deep with less line, leadcore will "float" more, giving the lure more action*.


That's what it sounded like to me by doing some researching. Thought with snapweights behind the lead, could maybe have the best of both worlds?


----------



## SalmonBum

Ralph Smith said:


> That's what it sounded like to me by doing some researching. Thought with snapweights behind the lead, could maybe have the best of both worlds?


Alot of guys have been doing that. Use the OR-16 releases which have the stud in the middle of pad. Put your line behind that so it cannot fall off.


----------



## Ralph Smith

SalmonBum said:


> Alot of guys have been doing that. Use the OR-16 releases which have the stud in the middle of pad. Put your line behind that so it cannot fall off.


Yep, those are the ones I use for eyes as snap weights also. Was thinking of the snapper releases so an 8 oz. ball don't try and slide on the line fraying it under the fight of a king?


----------



## todd v

ralph,
I use leadcore with snaps all the time. put your weights on your backing as not to interupt the action of the core. I run a 30 ft leader as well. I do this mostly with half cores and love this set up.
good luck it does work well and is easy and fast to change. Todd


----------



## SalmonBum

I run a 20lb Fireline backing on my cores, but between the core and backing and tie in a 10 ft section of 40 lb leader mat'l which is great for attaching boards or snap weights.


----------



## stockrex

Ralph Smith said:


> I'm not a big salmon troller, but have been doing some calculating and spooled up some rods with only 5 colors leadcore. will be using snapweights to get them deeper if needed. I should be able to get to 65' down with only 50' of line out past an 8 oz. snapweight and the 5 colors. That should be a little deeper than full core, and as deep as a 300 copper if I'm figuring right. Will only have equivelent of less than a 7 color. Or I could use 4 oz. snap weights and get about 50' down. This would be at 2.5 mph.


Ralph,
Could pls explain how do you calculate amount of line vs depth vs additional weight?


----------



## deadduck365

1mainiac said:


> Actually Dead Duck is wrong 18lb lead core will get deeper than 27 or 32 the reason is the lead is the same in all 3 only the sheath which is bouyant makes the difference. 300ft of 32lb lead core will get down around 40ft 300ft of 32lb copper will run about 60 down 300 of 45lb copper will be around 70 to 80 down depending on speed. I seldom run any lead core anymore copper gets deeper faster and just plain catches fish. At Walleye speeds a 30ft 45lb copper will get down around 15ft compared to 6 or 7 with the same length of lead core.


I have learned the curve I quoted from dragging and losing plenty of spoons. 
I ran a full core of 27 and a 300 32 # copper yesterday in lake Huron. Both on church boards on opposite sided of the boat. Both mag spoons. Neither hit bottom in 55 fow at 2.0 mph. Full core never took a hit. Copper caught 4. Unless the dive rate is different in lake Michigan than Lake Huron. 
Yes the lure action is different between the 2. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ralph Smith

stockrex said:


> Ralph,
> Could pls explain how do you calculate amount of line vs depth vs additional weight?


If you look in the Precision trolling book, it shows snapweight depths using the 50/50 method(50 line out, snap, then 50 of line to board. I made a curve from what's there, and added heavier weights since it only goes to 3 oz. Then noticed the equal drop rates for the speed increments of every 1/2 mile per hour from 1 to 2.0, and added(I guess subtracted) some from the dive curve for going 2.5. I come up with an 8 oz. snapweight approx. 40' down with 50' of line out. Then figured 5' per color of 5 colors for 25'. Add the two for 65'. I know its not perfect, but should be in the ball park, and since fish chase their food, they can see in that clear water enough to get something near them if they want it


----------



## garyrodbender

Ralph,thats the math I use.That trolling bible goes with me every day out.The 50/50 for walleye is quite an accurate way to get in there grill for sure.And also would agree, 5ft per ounce in added depth .Love them boards.


----------

